# Game #76: Phoenix Suns (49-26) @ Detroit Pistons (23-51) - 4/2



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 8PMEST/6PMMT/5PMPST
Where: Palace of Auburn Hills - Detroit, MI 
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 116-105 @ New Jersey Nets *












*Phoenix Suns (49-26) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Jarron Collins * 














* Detroit Pistons (23-51) 

Starters: 





































PG Rodney Stuckey | SG Rip Hamilton | SF Tayshaun Prince | PF Jonas Jerebko | C Jason Maxiell 
* 





*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....EATTHEMALIVE!*
​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns will move up to 2 seed with a win and Jazz loss at LA Lakers.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow, really? Didn't know it was that close. Do we even want the 2nd seed? 

Has Jarron Collins really been starting?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> Suns will move up to 2 seed with a win and Jazz loss at LA Lakers.


Wouldn't we be 3rd in that scenario since Dallas has the tiebreaker?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought that too until I read Paul Coro's blog and heard Ash on ktar mention it. I guess it's because we have a better div and/or conf record. Unless, they're both wrong.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> I thought that too until I read Paul Coro's blog and heard Ash on ktar mention it. I guess it's because we have a better div and/or conf record. Unless, they're both wrong.


I thought it was H2H, division and then conference


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, you're right. Must've read it wrong.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's picking up where he left in the month of Month. 9 pts. Should have more if not for 1-5 at FT line.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

26-23, Suns at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bench sparking the team. On a 13-1 run. 

39-24, Suns with 7:58 left in 2nd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's only miss was getting blocked just now but it deflected right to him and just jammed it home. 19 pts (9-10).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bad end to half. Suns also on wrong end of calls that could've been charges. 


56-50, Suns at the half. 


We'll be fine.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Amare 25 points (12/13 FG), 4 rebounds, 2 assists and a block in 27 minutes.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns are raining 3's. 10-19.


Amare's just destroying em inside. 25 pts (12-13). Would have 30 if not for 5 missed FTs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Amare 25 points (12/13 FG), 4 rebounds, 2 assists and a block in 27 minutes.


Not sure if you wanna show off his rebounding this game lol. He's not doing a good job at all going after em tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

85-73, Suns at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dudley's on fire from 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 109, Pistons 94*

Amare 29 pts (13-15), 6 rebs (bleh)

Dudley 20 pts (6-7 from 3), 5 assists, 4 rebs


10 straight wins. 50 win season!


----------

